# Line type



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Funny - I never knew we had a fly line fishing section here so I'm reposting - again:

I had an OLD fly rod and reel combo I bought from Wally World back in the 90's and used it in Colorado for trout (1-3lbs). I retired it and wanted to try to catch some trout/reds on a fly rod so I had a friend give me a salt water rod/reel combo since he doesn't fish and the doc says use line 7/8/9. I have no clue what they are talking about and when I Google fly fishing line for reds, it gives all kinds of numbers. I am targeting slots and my bay rods have 30lb braid and 20lb fluorocarbon leader. What is close to that in fly line standards AND where can I get it?


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

The rod should have a # designated on area just in front of the handle. If the rod is real old it may have a series of letters for required line size. Most rods will work with 2 or 3 different lines but most work best with a specific line and that line may or may not be the same for different fishermen. Fly line numbers have nothing to do with poundage numbers. You will need to have more info to get much help on required fly line.

The larger the number the larger the fly the line will cast. If you put too big or too small a line on the rod it will not cast very far. A 7 thru 9 will work for reds but you be able to cast into a stronger wind with a 9. there are several variables involved


----------

